# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Winstrol (stanozolol) 10 mg La Pharma

## redline

Stanozolol 10 mg Pharma

What about this?

Thank you.

----------


## MuckDog

nice 

what are u doing them with?

----------


## redline

Dunno yet, i think that with primo and anavar if i can find legit ones

----------


## Seajackal

That is legit bro I have a bottle of their Clen and it works good!

----------


## ajfina

they looks yummy , can't wait for my AZOLOL pills (coming soon )  :Smilie:

----------


## lifechanges

hey Seajackal , may i noe how u cycle your La pharma clen ? I been through 1 cycle, but i did not c gd result. u having cardio with it?

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard bro! To be honest with you I still haven't done my cycle yet I just
bought my shit and as I said once in a past thread I would be the roid pics "lab rat"
for that one, so what did I do? I just have taken some 80-100mcg day for about 3-4
days just to feel it in my body, my metabolism is real fast and some clen would
make me sweat to my buttwhole and yes they did their work for me for the little
"taste" test. I will be taking them soon as a cycle.

----------

